# What week did your morning sickness ease up??



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

A brief background, I have severe hyperemisis with this pregnancy and have been off and on IV fluids and meds for the past 3 weeks. The end of last week I actually had a central line put in as I was all out of veins. I can't tell if it's just the new medication my OB started me on, but my nausea seems to have eased up significantly, I have now not thrown up in 2.5 days (from around a 20 x a day) In just 3 days I've managed to gain back 7 of the 18lbs I lost.
I'm hoping that now at 9 weeks I'm just turning a corner and that it's not just the medication or worse, another miscarriage.
So for those who had morning sickness, when did you start to turn that corner??


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

Great question, Shannon! I'm at 10 weeks now and Thursday and Friday were my worst days yet. I've not been nearly as bad as you were - I can't imagine how awful it was for you - but it's pretty miserable all the same.

I have a huge thing out of town on July 25th, so I'm really hoping to be all better by then!


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

I just posted about this on our weekly thread :LOL Anyway, I was thinking around week 8 it starts to ease up a bit and then SLOWLY gets better from there. Of course there were those days when I was tricked into believing it was gone for good only to have it return a day or two later.


----------



## lauren (Nov 20, 2001)

Not till 16 weeks for me, but this is my 3rd and I'm getting older......


----------



## srain (Nov 26, 2001)

For me- immediately after delivery. Good thing I have a husband who can work at home and adjust his work hours to feed and care for both me and my son.







Obviously most people feel much better sooner, usually by 12 weeks. I hope your body's adjusted to the hormones and it'll be clear sailing for the rest of your pregnancy!


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

ok, that is my worst fear


----------



## shalena (May 31, 2004)

Week 16 for me.


----------



## Shellie (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm 10-11 weeks (no one can seem to agree for sure







) and I am a lot better than I've been. I've lost 20 pounds, but in the last week or so, I am having longer periods of being less sick.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

Oh Shannon,







!!

This time my morning sickness definitely started to ease up at 9 weeks. It still wasn't great but it wasn't as horrible as it had been.


----------



## BabyOsMommy (Jul 1, 2003)

Shannon, I'm sure that you're feeling better because the doctor found meds that will work for you. It's just so hard to rationalize with all that you've been through, I'm sure. Also remember that hormones fluctuate in healthy pregnancies, and maybe your body is giving you a break. With mine, my m/s really didn't start until week 8, and I had great days, and really really bad days until things really improved at week 17. Nothing like you've been through though, and my midwife said I'm a little unusual to carry on with the barfing for that long.

Try to rest, Mama, enjoy being a newlywed and newly








mama, and repeat this mantra "My baby is growing normally, and is healthy, strong and vibrant" (got it from Katest.) when you feel like things aren't going well.








s !


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

Around 10-11 weeks.








to you Shannon!!!!!


----------



## Boobs (Apr 17, 2004)

I'm almost 10 weeks and feeling so much better. I can eat! Not everything I could before, but I am 80-90% better and back to normal.

I'm so glad you're keeping some food down, Shannon!


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

Last week I suddenly stopped feeling so bad (week 14). It was noticeable as in I felt like I could walk around the house again, but I was still nauseous, and barfing occassionally. It has gradually gotten better since. I'm at 15w3d now. With my previous pregnancies, it went away around week 16 but I continued to throw up a couple more times, until I hit the third trimester.

I'll bet your Dr. found something that works for you







. Sounds like you were pretty darned miserable.


----------



## AmandasMom (Nov 19, 2001)

Week 18 I was able to walk into the kitchen without puking. I'm on week 20 and I puked yesterday, but I'm still better then I was a few weks ago...


----------



## Jennifer H (Jan 19, 2003)

I have been blessed to have very little morning sickness (actual throwing up), but I did have all day and all night nausea with my first and a lot of nausea with the second. This time I had classic morning sickness.

In all cases I had it from week 6 until week 11.

I do hope you are turning a corner!!!


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

My first 2, it was around 12-13 weeks, my 3rd was around 16-18 weeks.


----------



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

My first pregnancy I had hyperemesis for months which then evolved into "normal" nausea/vomiting. It lasted the entire pregnancy. The second time I had severe nausea/vomiting but not enough to be hospitalized; it lasted 22 weeks. I'm only on week 10 for this pregnancy and am *desperately* hoping that it lets up soon. I hope this is the corner for you, Shannon!


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

My ms starts at week 8 and starts getting better at 16 weeks.Those 8 weeks are pure misery for me and my family, everything upsets my tummy and the bathroom and I get to be rather well acquainted







:

Now at 26 weeks I am all over it unless I see something really gross.


----------



## Jenelle (Mar 12, 2004)

This time mine only lasted from about weeks 6-9. It really eased up after week 9... I thought it would be temporary since I wasn't past the first trimester yet, but it really went away then.


----------



## Ivanhoe (Apr 11, 2002)

I started to feel much better on week 15. I was miserable until then, I mean I was so miserable I talked about that in my weekly counseling sessions (analysis). I could find a link between my mother's averssion to me being pregnant and my own fears with the nausea. I know it sounds weird, since many -if not all- pregnant women feel bad during the first trimester, but I was sure there was something else, something purely emotional, underlying my sickness.

I'm sure you'll start feeling better soon.

Hugs,
Ivana


----------



## littleaugustbaby (Jun 27, 2003)

I had hyperemesis with DD, and I started feeling A LOT better sometime between 12-14 weeks.


----------



## Graceoc (Mar 26, 2002)

I am 17 weeks now and it is pretty much gone except for a few occasional waves of nausea every few days..... (this is my third)


----------



## Attila the Honey (Mar 15, 2003)

I started feeling nauseous 5 days before I found out I was pregnant, and I found out 2 days before my period was due!! So, I was an early bloomer. :LOL

Week 10 was the worst, it was a bit better by week 11, and by week 13 it was completely gone except for the food aversions.


----------



## Girl Named Sandoz (Jul 16, 2002)

I had the worst nausea / sickness (not morning but all day for me) from week 5 to ca. week 14. Not fun, but it will pass!


----------



## Queencaledonia (Aug 18, 2004)

You're going to make it!
If I had known about http://www.helpher.org

a Hyperemesis Foundation when I was sick the info there would have helped me get through it all so much better!
Blessed Be.


----------



## tilly2321 (Apr 12, 2002)

HI there,
I had Hyperemesis with my first and now have it again with my second. With my first, I didn't take any meds since I just didn't feel good enough to do the research. before getting pregnant this time around, I read a ton about the meds on www.helpher.org and talked extensively with a bunch of midwives and doctors. Anyhow, the meds have helped, although I have to admit that I don't like taking them still. It was either that or puke every hour, which is far worse for the baby. I go in for IV's every week and that helps a ton. With my first pregnancy, it eased up around 11 weeks and was just about gone by 14. I am 10 weeks now and hoping it will be the same. Research shows that HG oftens mirrors previous pregnancies, but of course not exactly. Sometimes the length is shortened in subsuqent pregnacies, but my midwife told me it is usually NOT longer in subsuqent pregnancies (at least not by much).
Did you have HG with your first? Are you taking Zofran? Hang in there. It is pure misery, but it does have an end. ALthough when you are going through it , it sure doesn't seem that way.
Hugs,
Elle


----------

